
Full Trailer For Facebook Movie ‘The Social Network’ Hits The Web - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/15/facebook-movie-trailer/
======
trevelyan
What amazes me about the coverage of this film is that David Fincher is
getting totally overshadowed by his subject. Case in point, Techcrunch doesn't
even mention that Fincher is the director, even crediting the film to Aaron
Sorkin who just worked on the script.

Why is this an oversight? Fincher is one of the smartest directors in
contemporary American film. Seven was a brilliant critique of how visual media
feeds social violence. Fight Club turned a stylish but shallow nihilist
novella into a meta-recursive critique of nihilism itself. Zodiac was a
narrative masterpiece created out of nothing. The Game was an ambitious
attempt to turn The Magus into a film that succeeded so well no-one seemed to
notice. And even his lesser works, Panic Room and Benjamin Button, were still
films that tried for something and are worth watching.

Yet not a single mention. Amazing.

~~~
jakarta
AND Trent Reznor is working on the score.

~~~
Perceval
Here's a link: <http://www.theninhotline.net/news/permalink/1278030873>

------
barmstrong
Did they really include a shot of him writing formulas on a window at Harvard?
That cliched "genius" shot is getting worn out. Of all the smart people I've
ever met, I've never seen one write forumlas on a window.

~~~
jgg
Better yet, what mathematics did he specifically use when developing Facebook?
It's my understanding that most of the "innovation" that went on involved
stealing someone's code and marketing the end result to a niche community (Ivy
Leaguers), and using the reputation gained from that to appeal to the masses.
It took people out of the ghetto of MySpace and put them into a pristine,
controlled environment.

Tortured genius, or lucky asshole with a lot of money? You decide.

~~~
davepeck
(Having seen the script: the equations determine, based on past user votes,
the probability that each of two Harvard girls will be voted "better looking"
in a head-to-head match-up.)

~~~
jgg
Huh. A brooding genius that does not make, but at least they didn't throw
random math in there for no good reason.

------
jakemcgraw
As a PHP developer, I can confirm that this is what my life is like. EVERY.
DAY.

------
obsaysditto
That cover of Radiohead's Creep by Scala & Kolacny is awesome.. listen to full
song if you want <http://grooveshark.com/#/s/Creep/2sx1OB>

~~~
dotBen
I preferred the 'OK Computer' cover by Clojure and 'Kid A' cover by Haskell.

~~~
seldo
I dunno, all Haskell's song are really self-referential.

------
semmons
Here's a direct link to the video,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUuPPC9YaVo>

~~~
grasshoper
Thank you!

Yahoo Video is awful. It doesn't show you how much of it has actually loaded,
and once it's done it has to load all over again to play a second time.

------
kylelibra
Does anyone think this will have a negative impact on Facebook's reputation or
slow the rampant user growth?

I'm inclined to believe this is going to have a huge impact on the masses and
their perception of Facebook.

~~~
JesseAldridge
Probably about the same impact Pirates of Silicon Valley had on Bill Gates.
Pretty much nil.

Economics overrides everything else.

~~~
enjo
I always thought Pirates was much more of an indictment of Steve Jobs... among
folks that I know who actually saw the movie, they certainly walked away with
a lower opinion of the man.

~~~
todayiamme
Even I did. However, later I realized that it is quite easy to judge him but
so hard to understand him.

You really need to know bottomless despair to see where he came from. Think of
this you are a teenager with no contact with your bio parents, struggling to
make sense of who you are, and you cannot get rid of the nagging feeling that
you have no future and then you hit the big time. No _The_ Big Time.

Would that _not_ go to your head and exaggerate your flaws? He is just human
being with limited resources to cope with what life thrust upon him. I don't
worship him anymore, but I won't judge him either.

------
joshu
Jesse Eisenberg sounds more like Jesse Eisenberg than Zuck.

~~~
kylelibra
True, but I think he appears to do a pretty good job in the little snippets we
see. I can't think of a better actor for the role, can you?

~~~
pohl
Andy Samberg might have been a more hilarious choice, but Jesse Eisenberg is
already damned funny.

~~~
wyclif
No, they should have used Michael Cera.

------
dotBen
I'm completely torn.

I'd watch the film because it's David Fincher but I'm put off because I know a
number of the people in real life who are portrayed in the film.

Rightly or wrongly, no one (as I understand it) involved with Facebook chose
to take part in the writing of this so I have no idea if this is going to be
an accurate portrayal or somewhat off-from-fact but will go down in everyone's
mind as how it happened.

Mind you, Parker's head has probably exploded with the knowledge Timberlake is
playing him.

------
RK
Reminds me of that more of that show Gossip Girl than Harvard.

~~~
Aetius
Haha, yes! When that guy with the black hair said "I can't wait to stand over
your shoulder and watch you write us a check.", I thought for a second they
had cast Ed Sedgwick (Chuck on Gossip Girl) for the role.

------
trevorturk
...uhh... was that Justin Timberlake...? This is going to be _hilarious_

~~~
trafficlight
He hasn't been into too many movies, but he's actually a decent actor. His
character in Alpha Dog was well done.

I also think it's funny he's playing Sean Parker, co-founder of Napster.

~~~
fortybillion
His scene lip-syncing to the Killers in Southland Tales is one of my favourite
cinematic moments from the past few years.

Which is saying a lot because that movie is awful in such a unique and special
way.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ7aS01JpK0>

------
Aaronontheweb
This movie looks terrible, and I don't think the supporting players are going
to be able to save it.

~~~
sabat
Actually I agree. As much as I think Zuck is a tool, this appears to me to be
an old-media smearjob on social networks and the Internet in general. Not so
much an indictment of Zuck. Who the hell outside of SV cares about Zuck? But
to use him as a lightning rod to try and make the whole Internet look creepy
and evil -- ingenious. I don't think it will work, but it's smart.

------
paulnelligan
<conspiracy theory>

Just wondering - what if this new facebook movie is really just a marketing
ploy by facebook, designed to LOOK like it's attacking Zuckerberg, yet not
REALLY attacking him ??

It would make perfect Machiavellian sense to do this, since it's now being
advertised as an attack on Zuckerberg pre-release ... this could be just a
distraction tactic from his real crimes such as, oh I don't know... that of
selling every piece of you that he possibly can to advertising and slowly
chipping away at your privacy bit by bit...

</conspiracy theory>

that, by the way, is a conspiracy theory, not necessarily something I believe,
just something I believe is possible ...

~~~
andreyf
This movie is not about attacking Zuckerberg, not even a little. I'd be very
surprised if funding came from him or Facebook, but I wouldn't be surprised if
the creators talked to Zuck about it quite a bit.

------
cmelbye
It doesn't look like they're capturing the awkwardness of Mark Zuckerberg
speaking.

------
antidaily
Wow, it even has the Winklevoss rower guys who sued Zuck in it.

~~~
ssharp
The narrative is based on the book "Accidental Billionaires" so the major
conflicts will be with the Winklevoss twins and Eduardo Saverin.

I think the book fills in a lot of gaps with fiction and the movie will
probably do the same. The author, Ben Mezrich, tends to incorporate a lot of
fiction into his "non-fiction" books and embellishes quite a bit in order to
create a more compelling story.

~~~
cvg
Check out the book if you have the chance. A very quick read. A bit
sensational, but a nice distraction.

------
cantbecool
I'm thinking this is going to be a decade-defining movie like Breakfast Club
and Ferris Bueller's Day Off was for the 80's.

------
hydo
Went to see Inception tonight and this played during the previews.

------
lebowa
ew

------
CoachRufus87
looks awesome, can't wait.

